# Petri RTA single coil



## Chronix

Hi All,

Has anyone attempted to do a single coil build in the petri RTA yet? Since there are only 2 juice ports it does seem like a possibility, but guess a con would be that the coil wont be directly above both airflow slots.


----------



## shaunnadan

with the small chamber you don't need airflow to hit 100% straight on the coil

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chronix

Ah that looks awesome, is that a build of your own? Tried looking online and found nothing.. I'm assuming the airflow isn't an issue if you not pushing some serious wattage? Going to try this tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

shaunnadan said:


> with the small chamber you don't need airflow to hit 100% straight on the coil


@shaunnadan. That wire looks Fricken insane dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Calling @wazarmoto as I saw om FB that he had a single coil build in his RTA if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

skola said:


> Calling @wazarmoto as I saw om FB that he had a single coil build in his RTA if I am not mistaken.


Yup. Have a framed staple in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix

Awesome guys, @wazarmoto hows the flavor with single coil?


----------



## wazarmoto

Chronix said:


> Awesome guys, @wazarmoto hows the flavor with single coil?


Not bad at all. Dual is way better though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit

wazarmoto said:


> Not bad at all. Dual is way better though.


depends on the coil

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wazarmoto

smilelykumeenit said:


> depends on the coil
> View attachment 74811


Very true. Truth be told, I haven't given it much love. Been too busy enjoying the mesmer.


----------



## Yiannaki

wazarmoto said:


> Not bad at all. Dual is way better though.



That would make sense considering the dual is getting direct airflow from beneath the coil. The single is only getting indirect airflow.


----------



## smilelykumeenit

shaunnadan said:


> with the small chamber you don't need airflow to hit 100% straight on the coil





Yiannaki said:


> That would make sense considering the dual is getting direct airflow from beneath the coil. The single is only getting indirect airflow.


----------

